# Minkotta Edge 45 Trouble shooting



## thomasr (Jun 10, 2018)

I was just given a non-working Minn Kota Edge 45. The guy I got it from is the second or third owner. He says it was working great all day on the lake till..all of a sudden nothing. He noticed the cable coming of the positive terminal was scorched and melting. No CB installed. He's loaded $$$ so he doesn't want to mess with it. Anybody ever encounter something like this? Is there a component that normally takes the hit first on this unit in a situation like this. Is the motor worth fixing and is it something a reasonably inclined electrical/mechanical DIYer can fix? All I have done so far is hook it to another battery and verify it is in fact not working. May be a day or two before I can dig into it deeper. Appreciate any insight


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 11, 2018)

If he melted the cables at the battery there is probably a dead short in the armature ($40) which will likely have melted its insulation as well, I would test the switch ($15) as well as that could very well be fried too. Beyond that if you're opening up the motor anyway you might as well replace the seals which will run you another $20 or so as well as put a new set of brushes in it. Test the bearings while you're in there.

You can source the parts through a website https://www.fish307.com if you've got the serial number, Edge's are rather simple, so they don't have the expensive power control boards of the fancier models meaning you should be able to rebuild it. 

https://www.fish307.com/content/schematics/minnkota/2011/Edge45handcontrol.pdf I guessed at the model year - might not be the right year for yours but the schematics are basically the same with minor variations in the parts and you can lookup the correct one off of your serial #.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 11, 2018)

Many thanks onthewater102 I'll check that out.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 13, 2018)

I guess I finally scored for a change. I started messing around with this TM and finally found the problem. The motor was hooked up with an Attwood plug and receptacle. Looks like the cable got stepped on or something and pulled the light blue wire out of the plug butt splice just enough to cause short. I put a new plug on it and it's good to go. Called the guy I got it from and asked if he wanted it back since it was such a minor problem. Remember, he's $$$ loaded...he told me to keep it. He was looking for an excuse to upgrade anyway. Lucky me!!!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't make the mistake he made and get a circuit breaker.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 13, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> Don't make the mistake he made and get a circuit breaker.



Already on order. I ordered a Bussman 50A surface mount. That's a real CB.


----------

